# Hanging cabinets on old plaster over soft brick



## Bob H (Nov 9, 2004)

How would you hang wall cabinets on a wall that is over 160 years old? The construction is plaster on top of very soft and loose brick.


----------



## DesPro (Nov 2, 2006)

Frame up a new stud wall over the existing wall , anchor to existing floor and ceiling joists , then finish with drywall.

Or Attach a horizontal solid wood ledger by drilling completely through the brick and use heavy duty toggle bolts to spread the load . I would use " SNAPTOGGLE" from Toggler.

http://fastenmsc.stores.yahoo.net/togglebolt.html


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Frame out a soffit attached to the ceiling and hang the wall cabs from their tops :thumbsup:


----------



## jiggyjack (Mar 29, 2007)

The two above options are excellent! Last thing to do is to try to hang them from the plaster and brick.


----------



## DesPro (Nov 2, 2006)

Tom R said:


> Frame out a soffit attached to the ceiling and hang the wall cabs from their tops :thumbsup:


Good suggestion Tom . Probably the most cost effective alternative also.


----------



## Bob H (Nov 9, 2004)

*Good ideas but one wall can't be changed*

I can stud over all but one wall. In one spot the design calls for a space above crown so a soffit is out.There is a 3/4" space behind the cabinet that I can use for a hanging cleat. 
My best idea is to use a wide piece of plywood and glue it to the plaster. Then drill some holes through the ply and brick and set all-thread into the brick with epoxy. Hopefully the brick won't denigrate when the drill hits it.


----------

